# VANCOUVER | The Butterfly | 179m | 57 fl | U/C



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...-179m-57s-westbank-revery-architecture.24086/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://vancouver.skyrisecities.com...57s-westbank-revery-architecture.24086/page-3


----------



## dimes (Mar 5, 2007)

I'm trolling!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Please tell why you don't like it. I'd delete a single word post next time.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_7168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7172 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7175 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7178 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7179 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7180 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_7182 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_8381 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8382 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8384 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8386 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8387 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8389 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8391 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8392 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_8393 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

Wow, cool building! I really like that pool.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

We also call this tower "The Skeletons".


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

165 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
167 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
168 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
170 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
171 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
173 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
174 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Munwon (Dec 9, 2010)

on hold?


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

no, the parking levels have been going up slowly but surely.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

Wow, it will be beautiful!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Ecopolisia (Mar 25, 2020)

WHAT A FACADE LOOK and of course(and, as usually in that country and other 1st world Western countries and its non-western democratic allies for that matter ) what a facade QUALITY as well. The INTERIOR ,too, that's for sure. Goes to the mediocre daring bi-ecliptic design, too.So, huge credits for that, Vancouver, like once again 😃😊😉💎👌


----------



## Marco Polo (Oct 14, 2002)

Great tower.
Exciting


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Thanks guys!!!


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 2


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

part 1


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## ushahid (Dec 14, 2014)

__
http://instagr.am/p/CSsHTWIpwQA/


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)




----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

The Butterfly | 179m | 57s | Westbank | Revery Architecture


Becoming visible from downtown. By me today:




vancouver.skyrisecities.com




*SkyscraperPage Forum - View Single Post - The Butterfly (First Baptist Church) | 178.6M | 57Fl | U/C*
SkyscraperPage.com's discussion forum is one of the world's most active community discussion portals for skyscraper, urbanism and building enthusiasts. Featuring coverage of the world's projects, there are topics that will appeal to the skyscraper enthusiast in everyone.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_1708 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1717 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1728 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1729 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1734 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1735 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1737 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_1738 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

nelson park 6 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr
nelson park 1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2136 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## ThatOneGuy (Jan 13, 2012)

That little piece of cladding already looks good.


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 2005 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-35 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2005 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-31 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2005 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-29 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 2005 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-32 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 1508 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-34 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 1508 1289 Hornby Street Vancouver-32 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_2579 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2698 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2704 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2736 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_2750 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ONIKON Creative


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

https://twitter.com/LawrenceBlackTV










https://twitter.com/LawrenceBlackTV










https://twitter.com/LawrenceBlackTV


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Never mind the moon
Downtown Vancouver at 100% Hunter's Moon Rise by james c. (vancouver bc), on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

butterfly by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr
butterfly-1 by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Tower__Krans on Instagram: "🦋🐺🏗s! Nice meeting you Will sir @willsterling81 🫡 #towercrane #towercraneworld #liebherr #liebherrconstruction #liebherrcranes #rigging #rigginginnovations #riggerslife #riggers #bluecollarlife #bluecollar #crane #cranespotting #craneoftheday #liebherrcranes #construction #constructiontechnology #heavyequipment #rebar #newway #vancouver #constructioncanada #wolffkran #wolff"


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 1203 565 Smithe Street Vancouver-24 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

butterfly burrard by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

butterfly cambie by Andrew Rochfort, on Flickr


----------



## A Chicagoan (Aug 9, 2016)

*November 8:*








Sunset at Vancouver,BC by Andy Wong on 500px.com


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

credit to officedweller


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 4604 1128 West Georgia Street Vancouver-26 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

IMG_9422 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9388 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9379 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9377 by Hung Lam, on Flickr
IMG_9362 by Hung Lam, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

By Officedweller


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Unit 4101 667 Howe Street Vancouver-47 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr
Unit 4101 667 Howe Street Vancouver-42 by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

ONIKON Creative


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by ONIKON Creative


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

Andrew Rochfort









Andrew Rochfort


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by Lee Rosenbaum, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

by ONIKON Creative, on Flickr


----------



## Yellow Fever (Jan 3, 2008)

2023 - Vancouver - Sunrise by Ted McGrath, on Flickr


----------

